# Call of Duty: World at War won't start up



## wheels88 (Dec 30, 2008)

I installed COD:WAW without any problems. Splash came up just fine, but when trying to start the game, I get the flash of screen for resolution adjustment and then my desktop. The game just stops and when I try to restart I get the message that the previous game was not shut down properly and would I like to start up in safe mode. Doesn't matter how this question is answered, I get the same flash and then desktop.

I tried reducing my resolution beforehand as well as my sound hardware acceleration; this was done based on another tech site suggestion. Same results.

I have a Dell E510 with Pentium D 2.8GHz, 2GB RAM, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro; I'm running Windows XP, Media Center Version 2002 with Service Pack 3. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated; I'd hate to eat $50.


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

the only thing i can sujest is updating all icrosofts visual codes like downloading all of the Visual C++ updates from http://www.microsoft.com and also try updating Direct X9 C.
the only hardware you may have trouble with is your cpu, makesure it can actualy run the game, ignore the requirements on the back of the case they are wrong, always are but the rest of your pc is fine also try updating the game to v1.1 by downloading the patch, but as a sumary first download a Direct X update from here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en you will need Genuin Windows
then try updating the game to 1.1 with this patch: http://games.softpedia.com/progDownload/Call-of-Duty-5-World-at-War-Patch-Download-28910.html
then if that doesnt work update Visual C++ with this: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...34-3e03-4391-8a4d-074b9f2bc1bf&displaylang=en

Good Luck


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

try game inbetween eech of the three steps, you will also need patch 1.1 to play online


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you have, or have you ever had a dial-up modem installed on that computer?


----------



## wheels88 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, but I've never set it up or used it. How would this affect a single player game?


----------



## wheels88 (Dec 30, 2008)

I removed my modem and all associated files, reinstalled COD:WaW, and had the same problem, so it's not my modem.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you remove the modem from the 'Phone and Modem Options' in the control panel?


----------

